# Uromastyx vivarium set-up - advice please



## silver_umbrella (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have a new 4ft x 2ft x 2 ft to put my Uromastyx Geyri in and am wondering how best to set it up.

I'm thinking of using the Arcadia d3 100W mercury vapour bulb for basking / uv, and a reptile heater on a thermostat at the cool end for background and nighttime heat when required. I'm concerned that this won't be bright enough for them, but that 2 bulbs would make it too hot. 

Any advice from people who already have this set-up sorted please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought you would nee a reptile heater as well as the Mercury Bulb, especially not at the cool end as it will be difficult to maintain a thermal gradient. They do not need night time heating unless temps drop regularly to around 60 degrees which in most modern homes is unlikely. I don't use MVB Bulbs but I've heard they can be hot so you may get away with just that bulb. I use 100 watt spot bulbs as they main heat source and an extra smaller wattage during winter. If you want to put two bulbs at the basking end then that's fine, you may find you won't need both it really depends on the room temp too.


----------



## silver_umbrella (Jan 26, 2012)

Debbie1962 said:


> I wouldn't have thought you would nee a reptile heater as well as the Mercury Bulb, especially not at the cool end as it will be difficult to maintain a thermal gradient. They do not need night time heating unless temps drop regularly to around 60 degrees which in most modern homes is unlikely. I don't use MVB Bulbs but I've heard they can be hot so you may get away with just that bulb. I use 100 watt spot bulbs as they main heat source and an extra smaller wattage during winter. If you want to put two bulbs at the basking end then that's fine, you may find you won't need both it really depends on the room temp too.



Ok, thanks. Our house gets pretty cold in the winter so I think a back-up heat source will probably be needed then! Do you use a uv strip bulb? I was hoping to get away from this and use the mercury bulbs, but if uv strips are the best way then I'll stick with those.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

silver_umbrella said:


> Ok, thanks. Our house gets pretty cold in the winter so I think a back-up heat source will probably be needed then! Do you use a uv strip bulb? I was hoping to get away from this and use the mercury bulbs, but if uv strips are the best way then I'll stick with those.


The problem with uvb strips is they have to be with 30-50cm to get any uvb at all. Where as MVB have very strong uvb rays which make them better at long rage in my opinion. I have my tegu with a MVB and no other UVB source and she seems to be fine. I find the strips way too over spriced especially as you have to buy a controller and replace them every six months. Once the MVB give out a too weak uvb source you can still use them for heat.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have an occelated uromastyx and this is his set up which I made myself out of a cupboard from a second hand shop I paid £3 for. I have a 10% repti glow strip light and an ordinary reflector bulb bought from b&q think it costs about £1.65 for a pk of 2. I dont use any night time heating for him.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Courtesy of UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - 2005 Reptile Lighting Survey :









However, the new Arcadia T5s are turning heads. Could you use both providing they were setup and positioned correctly, reflectored and such:hmm:?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 

Please have a read of the following link Arcadia Reptile: D3 Mercury Vapour Basking Reptile Lamp

Thisnwill explain honestly about the limitations of M.V tech and how to improve your systems. 

Really for a species like that in the size viv they require you will need to run a hydrid system of M.V and T5. The T5 D3+ lamps are as powerful as M.V but obviously over a much wider and thus more useable area. They are also guaranteed to be effective for one whole year!

Anyway have a read, if you get stuck let me know I'm only too happy to help!

John


----------



## silver_umbrella (Jan 26, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please have a read of the following link Arcadia Reptile: D3 Mercury Vapour Basking Reptile Lamp
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I was looking at one of those Arcadia bulbs originally - the 100W one. In a 4ft viv do you think I would also need a T5 strip? That's sort of what I'm leaning towards, as I want it to be bright enough, but I've also heard that you should provide basking spots without UV for the Uromastyx to choose between? So much conflicting advice out there!

Thanks to everyone for their replies, it's much appreciated and interesting to hear how different people are setting them up (I love the £3 budget option too!!)


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

silver_umbrella said:


> I've also heard that you should provide basking spots without UV for the Uromastyx to choose between? So much conflicting advice out there!


Just to be clear I said this is what I like to do, not a must. :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no such thing as light with no UV in the wild!

All the secrets of great captive care are hidden in the wild animal!!!

John


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I have a trio of Morrocans in a 4 x 2 x 2, around 3" of mixed playsand/coir/topsoil, lots of big rocks to climb on & bask/hide beneath.

For light/heat I have a 150W standard spot on a stat directed onto a large rock around 6" below it, a 3' 10% UV desert tube & a red 100W bulb at the cooler end that's on a magic eye.

Seems to keep mine happy, fresh food every couple of days plus 24/7 bowel of mixed seeds, a few meal/wax worm every three or so weeks, supplement once/twice a week

Good luck


----------



## silver_umbrella (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm going for a 4ft t5 uv tube with an Arcadia 100w mercury vapour bulb. No background heat just yet, but will no doubt have to have this in the winter.
Lots of rocks and hides and things to clamber over, as suggested by snake in the grass, so that they can choose different levels/ temps/ uv exposure as they want.
Thanks again for everyone's help, I'll post a photo once it's all set up!


----------

